# Mother of Light: Armenian hymns and chants in praise of Mary



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Coro Vox Aeterna / Isabel Bayrakdarian
Mother of Light: Armenian hymns and chants in praise of Mary

Release Date October 14, 2016
Duration01:01:41
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateAugust 3, 2015 - August 7, 2015
Recording Location
First Congregational Church, Fresno, California

4/5 R


----------

